# Lap band adjustment



## Regina Tinney (Sep 8, 2011)

Can anyone shed some light on how they are billing the different payors for the lap band adjustments after the 90 day global? I know Medicare doesnt recognize the S2083 so would you bill a visit? Does anyone know if Medicaid covers the adjustments?


----------



## lindacoder (Sep 8, 2011)

Medicare lap band adjustments are billed as 43999 with ICD9 of V53.51.  Medicaid in Kansas does not cover bariatric surgery, therefore they will not cover lap band adjustments so I don't know what CPT code works for them.


----------

